# Venting 1000w HPS



## Disco94 (Oct 8, 2009)

I discovered last night while setting up my new grow space that I need top vent my 1000w.  I have never had to do this and was wondering what the is the best CFM rating to use on the 2 fans I will have on the reflector and if they can be bought locally or if the web is my best bet.  It is a cool sun reflector with an intake and exhaust hole for fans.  Need ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Disco, I run a 1000 HPS in an air cooled hood, he way i do it is i have 
a 600 cfm fan pulling in fresh air nex to a vent, and pushing it through the hood into a duct that vents into the attic space above...... it has eliminated all of the heat from my light !


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2009)

Rule of thumb for me is one 8" ho exaust fan per light (1000w) a 6"ho fan will not cut it sometimes, the price diference from a 6" ho and an 8" ho is very small and the amp draw is basicly the same not much more with the 8" ho fan.

So I would recomend either a 8" ho Can Fan, or an 8" vortex, if you use the insulated duck it will eliminate 75% of the noise from the air gushing through the duck, its expensive compared to the regular duck but its worth every penny, specially if heat, and noise are a concern.


You dont need 2 exaust fans on 1 light, 1 exaust fan is all you need to cool the light and help cool the garden, you may very well need an intake fan to bring fresh air into your garden, regular 4" or 6" can fan, or vortex will do the job.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 1000w with 4inch inlet and outlet and struggle to keep my room at 85 degrees. I would go for a 8 if I was to do it again. I run a 200 cfm in the room cool air and 200 pumping out


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 8, 2009)

hxxp://www.ecogrow.com/index.cfm/product/2075/mid/17/nid/0/home.html

Found this.  The 8" is cheap and draws 53 watts, as much as a lightbulb.  It produces 471 CFM and I think this is what I should go with and just buy an adapter at Home Depot for the intake port on the reflector.  Sound good?


----------



## captain1 (Oct 8, 2009)

should work. but you could probably buy it at home depot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2009)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.ecogrow.com/index.cfm/product/2075/mid/17/nid/0/home.html
> 
> Found this.  The 8" is cheap and draws 53 watts, as much as a lightbulb.  It produces 471 CFM and I think this is what I should go with and just buy an adapter at Home Depot for the intake port on the reflector.  Sound good?



That will not work--it is just a booster fan.  Expect to spend $150-200 on a fan to cool a 1000W.  Look at Vortex and Can fans.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I run vortex never had much luck with duct facs dont seem to move as much air but never tried a 400+ cfm


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you guys mounting your vortex fans directly on the reflector or ducting from fan to reflector?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude, when it comes to a 1000w light, dont fool around, do it right.

2 450cfm vortex fans, one pushing, one pulling.

exhaust is routed through the attic into an exhaust port on my a/c unit, dissipates what little heat there is back into my house, since its getting cooler outside these days.
No heat signature, and it keeps my home about 73F.

ps, the cfms dont increase, only the static pressure, just makes the air flow alot smoother.

Ive also measured the temp of the exhaust air from the light, 83F !!! I guess im moving so much air with the heat that the heat doesnt really seem to be that big of an issue.


----------

